# Paula Creamer Wants a Women's Masters!



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

A women's major championship at Augusta? Yes, that is what Paula Creamer is calling for. 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Paula Creamer Wants a Women's Masters at Augusta


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Augusta says it ain't gonna happen, I'll believe it. I don't have any problem with the concept, but they need to find a course that will accept the idea, then do it. It won't be the same thing for a lot of years though, because part of the Masters mystique is the tradition behind it. Even the Masters wasn't an instant major. Initially it was just a tournament for which Bobby Jones invited players (mostly friends of his) to see his new course. It took time and seasoning, along with quite a few course changes over the years, for the tournament to become what it did. Now it's a fixture in Men's golf. 

If the LPGA decides to support Paula's idea, they have to just start somewhere and keep it up. They can't do like they do with their other "majors", keep changing them around and renaming them. That isn't how you develop a tradition or a fan following.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Like anything Augusta does, it will take a lot of time to gain any traction. Maybe someday, but the way Augusta moves, Paula may have retired before they accept the idea.

I don't know why the LPGA would need a 6th major. Having something on a course the quality of Augusta and repeated at the same place every year would be great, all the same.


----------

